# How do you get waybill of a completed ride?



## getme2srq (Sep 21, 2015)

I've only been able to get waybill for the last ride.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

On Uber you look at the fare and hit Fare Details, that's about as much info as you will get.

On Lyft, you can't get it. Lyft won't show drivers how much pax paid anymore!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

you can only see the waybill of the last ride...that's it


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

getme2srq said:


> I've only been able to get waybill for the last ride.


As far as I know you can't. When I start the trip after the PAX gets in I open the waybill and get a screen shot. If something changes in the trip I get a new screen shot of the way bill. Once a new ride requests is accepted I don't know of a way to get the last waybill.


----------

